
CSS single-file stylesheets that you can drop into an HTML5 document - varunramesh
https://twitter.com/rauchg/status/1030985251940491266
======
dpfu
A nice way to compare how various CSS resets and frameworks style HTML
elements is [[https://kemar.github.io/html-
elements/](https://kemar.github...](https://kemar.github.io/html-
elements/\]\(https://kemar.github.io/html-elements/\)).

~~~
tazard
[https://kemar.github.io/html-elements/](https://kemar.github.io/html-
elements/)

